# Umary game last night



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone there?? I bet there was 5000 people there. I have been games on and off since 1998, first as a rival player and then as spectator because my little brother plays there and i have never seen that many peple at the game. They are really taking a step in the right direction. The fans also got an exciting game. Too bad mary lost in the last seconds :-?


----------

